# Crunches hurt my neck, how can I avoid this?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: I like to do crunches for my abs, but every time I do them I hurt my neck! Is there any way to eliminate this problem? Answer: This is a common complaint. In fact, in my many years as a personal trainer I have heard this dozens of times. There are a few things [...]

*Read More...*


----------

